# KAMERAKLAU - wo im Internet melden/recherchieren



## Bildermann (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

meinem Freund wurde dieser Tage in Paris sein Rucksack mit samt seiner kompletten Kameraausrüstung neben vielen anderen persönlichen Dingen geklaut.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Adressen nennen, wo man im Internet seine Daten (wie Hersteller, Typ und Seriennummer) angeben kann, damit den Dieben der Weiterverkauf etwas schwerer fällt?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Vitalis (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bildermann,
hier gibt es sowas:
http://www.kameranet.de/mainweb/seriennummern/index.php

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Bildermann (30. Mai 2004)

*DANK*

Vitalis, herzlichen Dank für Deine AW!


----------

